# Proton Wheel Issue...



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

As you can see from my signature below, I've been running a set of Campagnolo Protons from when I originally spec'ed it in 2005. The wheels are still doing VERY well. However...

The way the BreakAway packs into its case, the rear wheel goes in first, drive side down. The front wheel goes in next with the alxes offset by 2" to 3". With a relatively high spoke count type of wheel, it's possible to get some side force applied to the non-drive side spokes about 2" or so from the hub flange.

The result of all this is that I have 4 or 5 bent spokes and need to replace them. My LBS guy in Wilmington, NC (temporarily here on assignment) has checked all his sources and come up empty. He is a long time Campagnolo rider, so this isn't his first trip to the rodeo. Evidently, the parts are particular to the year of manufacture.

To recap, what I'm looking for is:

*2005 Campagnolo Proton rear wheel*
*Spokes, non-drive side*
​I really don't want to replace the wheels if at all possible. I'm going to have a look eBay and also check a few places that I know are invested in Campagnolo, like Branford Bike and a few others. If anyone has any thoughts on where to find parts or very close substitutions, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Sapim Spokes*

Since it's non-drive side the Sapim Laser (available in black) should work.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> As you can see from my signature below, I've been running a set of Campagnolo Protons from when I originally spec'ed it in 2005. The wheels are still doing VERY well. However...
> 
> The way the BreakAway packs into its case, the rear wheel goes in first, drive side down. The front wheel goes in next with the alxes offset by 2" to 3". With a relatively high spoke count type of wheel, it's possible to get some side force applied to the non-drive side spokes about 2" or so from the hub flange.
> 
> ...


Isn't this what you need? Looks like spoke kits are still available online:
Campagnolo Kit Proton 2002-06 Rear - Spokes Spokes


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> Isn't this what you need? Looks like spoke kits are still available online:
> Campagnolo Kit Proton 2002-06 Rear - Spokes Spokes


 
*YES!!!*

I was just about to start searching this evening, but I'm glad I checked the forum first. I had never heard of these guys before, but that's exactly what i was looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> *YES!!!*
> 
> I was just about to start searching this evening, but I'm glad I checked the forum first. I had never heard of these guys before, but that's exactly what i was looking for.
> 
> Thanks!


Sweet, hope it works out! 

You're quite attached to your Protons, eh?


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately the listing at bikeshopliquidators.com turned out to be 0 Quantity in stock, so I'm continuing to search. I did hear from Branford Bike and the message was that the distributors have stopped stocking the spoke kits for the 02-06 Protons. Basically it becomes a matter of finding someone who has that one last kit. Anyway, your response has helped me to refine the search.

So far the Protons have been good to me. But, if I knew then what I know now, I might have chosen a wheelset with a noticably lower spoke count. Perhaps the G3 arrangement would be better, but I would probably lust after a set of Rolf Prima Vigor wheels. However, since I upgraded from 10sp to 11sp near the end of last year, I'm trying to get myself ready for EPS in the not too distant future.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

flatlander_48 said:


> Unfortunately the listing at bikeshopliquidators.com turned out to be 0 Quantity in stock, so I'm continuing to search. I did hear from Branford Bike and the message was that the distributors have stopped stocking the spoke kits for the 02-06 Protons. Basically it becomes a matter of finding someone who has that one last kit. Anyway, your response has helped me to refine the search.


I would scrounge around Campy's online wheel spare parts catalogs for the year of your wheels all the way through to current, looking at all their wheel models. I dodn't know the size of NDS spokes on the Proton wheels, but there is a good chance something close enough in length is used in a different more current wheel. If I remember correctly, the parts catalog lists the spoke lengths. for DS, NDS and front wheels.

The reason I mention this is that I broke a DS spoke in my Hyperon's a few years ago (a result of the wheel coming from the factory with random spoke tensioning), and was able to find a suitable temporary spoke at my LBS that was a little shorter than the original, but good enough while I tracked down the proper spokes. Tracking down a full or mini kit took several months while Campy and QBP kept shipping the worng spokes. I did get the correct full spare kit in the end, but haven't bothered rebuilding the wheel as the wheel has been rock solid since I correctly retensioned the wheel.

Robin


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks!

Good information. I had wondered if there wasn't some degree of rationalization, but I didn't know about the data on the Campagnolo site. I'll check it out.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Straight pull or J bend spokes?*

If it is the non-drive side of the wheel, any J bend spoke will fit. Also, Wheelsmith, Sapim, and DT make straight pull spokes that should fit.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> Unfortunately the listing at bikeshopliquidators.com turned out to be 0 Quantity in stock, so I'm continuing to search. I did hear from Branford Bike and the message was that the distributors have stopped stocking the spoke kits for the 02-06 Protons. Basically it becomes a matter of finding someone who has that one last kit. Anyway, your response has helped me to refine the search.
> 
> So far the Protons have been good to me. But, if I knew then what I know now, I might have chosen a wheelset with a noticably lower spoke count. Perhaps the G3 arrangement would be better, but I would probably lust after a set of Rolf Prima Vigor wheels. However, since I upgraded from 10sp to 11sp near the end of last year, I'm trying to get myself ready for EPS in the not too distant future.


Ah, that's too bad. I'm sure you've read a lot of positive comments here but the Zonda is a great wheelset at a great price. Although I am loving the Shamal with the extra smooth bearing and reactive steering! 

I'd be sad to hear that you are moving away from Campa wheels!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Conclusion!!

I did find a the appropriate rear wheel Spoke Kit. One of the Ebay vendors had them listed, but had sold them a few days prior to my search about the time I created this thread. I checked a week or so later and it still had a quantity of zero. I forgot about them. However, something moved me to search again recently and this time they had one Kit available!!! I bought it and had 6 spokes replaced. So, All Is Well.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> Happy Conclusion!!
> 
> I did find a the appropriate rear wheel Spoke Kit. One of the Ebay vendors had them listed, but had sold them a few days prior to my search about the time I created this thread. I checked a week or so later and it still had a quantity of zero. I forgot about them. However, something moved me to search again recently and this time they had one Kit available!!! I bought it and had 6 spokes replaced. So, All Is Well.


Great! Good to hear you found a good resolution.


----------

